# Στίγμα: μόνο αρνητικό ή και θετικό;



## Costas (Nov 29, 2012)

Το ΛΚΝ δεν γνωρίζει τη θετική σημασία του "στίγματος", στη μεταφορική χρήση της λέξης:

*4.* (μτφ.) έντονα μειωτικός χαρακτηρισμός που αποδίδεται σε κπ. και από τον οποίο είναι πολύ δύσκολο να απαλλαγεί· ηθικό στίγμα: _Έχει το ~ του απατεώνα. Προσπαθεί να αποβάλει το ~ του προδότη. H ομοφυλοφιλία θεωρείται από ορισμένους κοινωνικό ~._

Αντιθέτως, το ΛΝΕΓ τη γνωρίζει:

(β) σημάδι δηλωτικό της παρουσίας κάποιου, κυρ. στη ΦΡ. _*αφήνω (κάπου / σε κάτι) το στίγμα μου*_ (έχω καθοριστική παρουσία σε κάτι: _η δράση του άφησε το στίγμα της στην ιστορία εκείνης της περιόδου_ || _το γεγονός αυτό άφησε το στίγμα του στην πολιτική ζωή της χώρας_)

Ουφ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2012)

Costas said:


> Αντιθέτως, το ΛΝΕΓ τη γνωρίζει:
> 
> (β) σημάδι δηλωτικό της παρουσίας κάποιου, κυρ. στη ΦΡ. _*αφήνω (κάπου / σε κάτι) το στίγμα μου*_ (έχω καθοριστική παρουσία σε κάτι: _η δράση του άφησε το στίγμα της στην ιστορία εκείνης της περιόδου_ || _το γεγονός αυτό άφησε το στίγμα του στην πολιτική ζωή της χώρας_)


Πώς προκύπτει ότι οι συγκεκριμένες αναφορές είναι σε κάτι θετικό;  Παρουσία, ναι· θετική, όμως;


----------



## Marinos (Nov 29, 2012)

Βλέποντας τον τίτλο του νήματος, η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν: μα πότε μπορεί να είναι θετικό το στίγμα; Αλλά διαβάζοντας τα παραδείγματα του ΛΝΕΓ (θα σε στενοχωρήσω, Δόκτωρ) άλλαξα λίγο γνώμη.


----------



## Irini (Nov 29, 2012)

Πέραν της φράσης "άφηνω το στίγμα μου" (μιλάω γι' αυτό το "κυρ.") πού αλλού έχει θετική έννοια το "στίγμα";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Βλέποντας τον τίτλο του νήματος, η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν: μα πότε μπορεί να είναι θετικό το στίγμα; Αλλά διαβάζοντας τα παραδείγματα του ΛΝΕΓ (θα σε στενοχωρήσω, Δόκτωρ) άλλαξα λίγο γνώμη.


Η παρατήρησή σου άφησε το στίγμα της, αλλά δεν στενοχωρήθηκα. Θα ήθελα πάντως να δω τα παραδείγματα στο συνολικό τους περιβάλλον. Εναλλακτικά, φτιάξτε εσείς.

Ας πω δυο τρία παραδείγματα:

Ο Κωνσταντίνος Καραμανλής άφησε το στίγμα του στην περίοδο της λεγόμενης χρυσής οκταετίας, 1955-1963.
Το τσουνάμι της Φουκουσίμα άφησε το στίγμα του στην πολιτική ζωή της Ιαπωνίας.
Η ποίηση του Ελύτη άφησε το στίγμα της στην ελληνική κοινωνία.

(Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι είναι τόσο έντονα μειωτικός ο χαρακτηρισμός, όπως λέει το ΛΚΝ, που πρέπει να είναι πολύ ξεκάθαρη και πολύ επαινετική όλη η υπόλοιπη φράση --και πάλι, δύσκολο είναι.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2012)

Τα παραδείγματα κατά την γνώμη μου είναι ατυχή, γιατί είναι διφορούμενα. Το να αφήσεις το στίγμα σου στην πολιτική μπορεί να σημαίνει κάτι κακό. Μπορούμε όμως να πούμε "άφησε το στίγμα του στην λογοτεχνική παραγωγή του τόπου", που είναι συνώνυμο της επιρροής, κάτι που στην τέχνη νοείται συνήθως θετικό.

Νομίζω πάντως ότι αυτό το στίγμα έχει διαφορετική πηγή. Έτσι όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι προκύπτει από τον ρανταρικό εντοπισμό (στίγμα) κι όχι από το σημάδι (π.χ. στίγμα προσώπου). Το πρώτο μπορεί να έχει ουδέτερη ως θετική χροιά, γιατί σε τοποθετεί στον χάρτη, πάει να πει έχεις κάνει κάτι σημαντικό.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 29, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η παρατήρησή σου άφησε το στίγμα της, αλλά δεν στενοχωρήθηκα.



Χμμφφφ! χαρ χαρ χαρ! Συμφωνώ εντελώς, κατά τα άλλα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2012)

Το θετικό στίγμα έχω την υποψία ότι έχει προκύψει από απόδοση του αγγλικού *left his mark*:

*leave its* (or *one's* or *a*) *mark*
have a lasting or significant effect: _he left his mark on English football_
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/mark?q=mark


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 29, 2012)

Πάντως το στιγματίζω έχει μόνο αρνητική σημασία:

ΛΚΝ
στιγματίζω [stiγmatízo] -ομαι Ρ2.1 : α. κατηγορώ, επικρίνω κτ. ή κπ. με οξύτητα, επισημαίνοντας τον ιδιαίτερα αρνητικό χαρακτήρα των ενεργειών του, τον στηλιτεύω: Φαινόμενα ηθικής παρακμής πρέπει να στιγματίζονται. Στιγματίστηκε δημόσια για την ανέντιμη διαγωγή του. β. αποδίδω σε κπ. ένα βαρύ χαρακτηρισμό, που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την οριστι κή ηθική του μείωση ή εξόντωση: H κοινωνία τον στιγμάτισε ως ψεύτη. Οι ανήλικοι παραβάτες του νόμου δεν πρέπει να στιγματίζονται με τη δημοσίευση των ονομάτων τους. Ένας άνθρωπος στιγματισμένος ως κλέφτης δεν μπορεί να βρει εύκολα δουλειά.

[λόγ. < ελνστ. στιγματίζω `σημα δεύω΄ σημδ. γαλλ. stigmatiser & αγγλ. stigmatize < ελνστ. στιγματίζω (δες στο στίγμα 1)] 



nickel said:


> Το θετικό στίγμα έχω την υποψία ότι έχει προκύψει από απόδοση του αγγλικού *left his mark*:
> 
> *leave its* (or *one's* or *a*) *mark*
> have a lasting or significant effect: _he left his mark on English football_
> http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/mark?q=mark



Λέτε η "θετική" σημασία του στίγματος να προήλθε από κάποια ατυχή μετάφραση αντί του "αφήνω το σημάδι μου";


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2012)

Eleni_B said:


> Λέτε η "θετική" σημασία του στίγματος να προήλθε από κάποια ατυχή μετάφραση αντί του "αφήνω το σημάδι μου";


Δεν ξέρω. Το _στίγμα_ σημαίνει σημάδι. Την αρνητική σημασία την απέκτησε στην πορεία. Δεν υπάρχει αρνητική σημασία στο _ακτοπλοϊκό στίγμα_. Επίσης, δεν έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει το _στίγμα_ για να αποδώσουμε (με κάποια σύμφραση τού _κάνω_ με το _στίγμα_) το *make one's mark* (attain recognition or distinction: _it took four years of struggle before we managed to make our mark_). Έχω τη βάσιμη υποψία μου, αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι κακό το αποτέλεσμα. Από την άλλη, είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάποιοι προτιμούν το «άφησε το αποτύπωμά του».


----------



## sarant (Nov 29, 2012)

To "στιγματίζω" το βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται καμιά φορά λαθεμένα θετικό, πρέπει να έχω γράψει και στο ιστολόγιο, ιδίως σε νεκρολογίες όταν λένε ότι ο τάδε "στιγμάτισε την εποχή του" (αντί για σημάδεψε), όπως εδώ η Μέριλυν:
http://www.athensmagazine.gr/portal/gossip/15412


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2012)

...that marked an era...

Καλά, σε καμιά δεκαπενταριά χρόνια μπορεί να ξαναγίνει η συζήτηση, από κάποιον που θα διαπιστώνει ότι το ΛΚΝ (Γ΄ έκδοση, του 2025) έχει στο λήμμα _στίγμα_ τη θετική σημασία (_αφήνω το στίγμα μου_), αλλά έχει ξεχάσει να βάλει τη θετική σημασία στο ρήμα _στιγματίζω_.


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 29, 2012)

nickel said:


> ...that marked an era...
> 
> Καλά, σε καμιά δεκαπενταριά χρόνια μπορεί να ξαναγίνει η συζήτηση, από κάποιον που θα διαπιστώνει ότι το ΛΚΝ (Γ΄ έκδοση, του 2025) έχει στο λήμμα _στίγμα_ τη θετική σημασία (_αφήνω το στίγμα μου_), αλλά έχει ξεχάσει να βάλει τη θετική σημασία στο ρήμα _στιγματίζω_.



Να τους στείλουμε ένα μέιλ, κάτι...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2012)

Από γλωσσική άποψη, πάντως, _στιγματίζω_, _σημαδεύω_ και _αφήνω αποτύπωμα_ (ή στάμπα) είναι το ίδιο. Θέλω να πω ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος εγγενής λόγος κάποιο απ' αυτά να έχει θετική χροιά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Θέλω να πω ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος εγγενής λόγος κάποιο απ' αυτά να έχει θετική χροιά.


Δηλαδή, εσύ δεν πιστεύεις στη νοηματική γλώσσα; :) ;):cheek:


----------



## sarant (Nov 30, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Από γλωσσική άποψη, πάντως, _στιγματίζω_, _σημαδεύω_ και _αφήνω αποτύπωμα_ (ή στάμπα) είναι το ίδιο. Θέλω να πω ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος εγγενής λόγος κάποιο απ' αυτά να έχει θετική χροιά.



Μισό -πώς δεν υπάρχει, αφού το στίγμα είναι πολύ συχνά αρνητικό, ενώ το σημάδι ή το αποτύπωμα είναι ουδέτερα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 30, 2012)

sarant said:


> Μισό -πώς δεν υπάρχει, αφού το στίγμα είναι πολύ συχνά αρνητικό, ενώ το σημάδι ή το αποτύπωμα είναι ουδέτερα;



Το σημάδι τουλάχιστον είναι πολλές φορές αρνητικό. Λέμε "το γεγονός τον σημάδεψε", "είναι σημαδεμένος", "έχει σημάδια στο σώμα του", "τού άφησε/έμεινε σημάδι". Ετυμολογικά οι λέξεις "σημάδι" και "στίγμα" είναι στην ουσία το ίδιο πράγμα. Το αποτύπωμα, ναι, είναι πιο συχνά ουδέτερο (δεν λείπουν όμως και οι αρνητικές συμφράσεις).


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2012)

Ναι και ο Π. Μανδραβέλης να γράφει για τα επεισόδια του 2008 και τη «μέρα του Αλέξη»:

Είναι τα παιδιά που έζησαν τη μέθη του δρόμου, ένιωσαν την αδρεναλίνη του αγώνα και θέλησαν με κάποιον (έστω ηροστράτειο) τρόπο να αφήσουν το *στίγμα* τους στην Ιστορία. 

Αντί για _ίχνος, αποτύπωμα, σημάδι_. Και όχι επειδή το εννοεί αρνητικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ναι και ο Π. Μανδραβέλης να γράφει για τα επεισόδια του 2008 και τη «μέρα του Αλέξη»:
> 
> Είναι τα παιδιά που έζησαν τη μέθη του δρόμου, ένιωσαν την αδρεναλίνη του αγώνα και θέλησαν με κάποιον (έστω ηροστράτειο) τρόπο να αφήσουν το *στίγμα* τους στην Ιστορία.
> 
> Αντί για _ίχνος, αποτύπωμα, σημάδι_. Και όχι επειδή το εννοεί αρνητικά.


Μα και φυσικά το εννοεί αρνητικά. Δεν γράφει πέντε λέξεις πιο μπροστά για _ηροστράτειο_ τρόπο;


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2012)

Στο μήνυμα #1, στην εγγραφή του ΛΝΕΓ, δεν βλέπουμε να θεωρείται αρνητική αυτή η σημασία του _στίγματος_. Όταν θέλεις να αφήσεις το αποτύπωμά σου στην ιστορία, ο ιδιωματισμός δεν περιγράφει αν σκέφτηκες πρώτα να πλύνεις τα πόδια σου ή όχι.


----------

